# PHD in Canada



## sop_nil (May 7, 2017)

Is PHD is free in Canada, ? What is the charge for PhD in home science in Canada?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

No, PhDs are _*not*_ free in Canada. No post-secondary school education in Canada is free, even for Canadian students, regardless of whether it is a private or public institution.

As an International Student, you will also have to pay International Student rates [i.e. several times _more_ than Domestic Students] - there is no way around this unless you already have Canadian citizenship in conjunction with a principal citizenship - i.e. my daughter was born and is being raised in the UK [she is British by birth] but is also registered as Canadian so, if she chooses to go to a Canadian university, she will be entitled to Canadian student fees. 

Tuition fees vary from school to school, so you will have to consult the university of choice to find out how much you will be required to pay.

You do realise that it's difficult to get into a Masters and Doctoral program, so you will be in stiff competition with all other candidates who are vying for a spot.

You also do realise that in order to get a student visa, you will have to a) show that you have been admitted into a university and b) you have a sufficient enough sum of money to not only fund your education but also all aspects of your life in Canada; it is an expensive country to live in and, depending on what city you end up living in, the cost of day-to-day living may be in the order of CAD $000/ per month.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sop_nil said:


> Is PHD is free in Canada, ?



Canadian students will be offered funding as part of their admission offer. If you are not a Canadian student it is highly unlikely that you would be offered funding. As an international student you will pay significantly higher fees than a Canadian student and those fees would eat up any funding you might be lucky enough to receive.




> What is the charge for PhD in home science in Canada?



What the hell is home science? I've never heard of it and it is highly unlikely that any university in Canada would offer it, much less at the PhD level.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> No, PhDs are _*not*_ free in Canada. No post-secondary school education in Canada is free, even for Canadian students, regardless of whether it is a private or public institution.


PhD students are funded. Granted, tuition and fees are deducted from said funding (or have to be paid up front). Many Master's programs also offer funding. 

I was fully funded for both my Master's and PhD programs.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> PhD students are funded. Granted, tuition and fees are deducted from said funding (or have to be paid up front). Many Master's programs also offer funding.
> 
> I was fully funded for both my Master's and PhD programs.


I know that funding is available (husband's best friend's partner finished her PhD last year and was always concerned about funding).... I was just going on the angle that tuition fees are still payable regardless of whether one has funding or not.


----------



## sop_nil (May 7, 2017)

*Cost of PHD*

Usually how much it costs for PhD in MSc in Canada as per semester wise?


----------



## sop_nil (May 7, 2017)

Cost for international students


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sop_nil said:


> Usually how much it costs for PhD in MSc in Canada as per semester wise?


What program are you seeking to enter, a Masters Degree or a Doctorate? There is no such thing as a "PhD in MSc" program or degree.

In regards to the "per semester" cost of the MSc and PhD programs, you will have to consult the school(s) directly for that information, as each school sets its own admissions and tuition policy, so what might be policy for UBC may not be true at U of T or McGill.

You should also consider that a) in order to be granted a student visa, you must prove that you have the money available to pay for your education _*and*_ your cost of living (rent, food, electricity, mobile phone plan, goin out money, health insurance etc etc) for the duration of your stay in Canada and b) some schools require you to pay your tuition and fees for the year _in advance_

Incidentally, your question is pretty irrelevant if your grades are as poor as you claim that they are: there are strict requirements for both the Masters and Doctoral programs, and if you don't have the grades required for admission (basically, you need an A average or as close to an A average as possible) then you won't be admitted to the program).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sop_nil said:


> Usually how much it costs for PhD in MSc in Canada as per semester wise?



Have you read anything in this thread? And what is MSc anyway?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Incidentally, your question is pretty irrelevant if your grades are as poor as you claim that they are: there are strict requirements for both the Masters and Doctoral programs, and if you don't have the grades required for admission (basically, you need an A average or as close to an A average as possible) then you won't be admitted to the program).



I had forgotten about that. 

Based on that thread the OP is living in a fantasy land if they think they would ever be admitted to a Canadian PhD program.


----------

